# Funny Videos Involving You/Youtube Channels



## PorlockVisitor (May 18, 2010)

Post 'em. Here's mine:






I thought people were taking graduation a little too seriously...
this is indeed me.


----------



## Psilocybin (Apr 18, 2010)

Go figure out who I am, the ENTP!


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

......................


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

mysterysolved said:


> Post 'em. Here's mine:
> 
> YouTube - The Things I'll Do for $5
> 
> ...


Awww, you removed it? I wanted yo see, you're funny


----------



## Iggy Hazard (May 20, 2010)

SILL-E IGG-E is SILL-E. :laughing::crazy::laughing::crazy:


----------



## PorlockVisitor (May 18, 2010)

Graice said:


> Awww, you removed it? I wanted yo see, you're funny


I'll repost it.
I want to re-edit it so that the comedic timing is perfect


----------



## PorlockVisitor (May 18, 2010)

oops. double posted.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

I think my anger is kind of cute...


----------



## Mariisa (Jun 27, 2010)

This one is a ridiculous video I made with voice clips and images. I was having so much fun on MSN and recording voice clips and having conversation (or random nonsensical talking) with the voice clipping. :3


----------



## BLACKALiCE (Jul 21, 2010)

It's old, but it still makes me laugh a bit.


----------

